# Michigan Knife Attack



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think the majority of Americans look at these news stories from abroad with the comforting notion that it's far away, that we're still safe here. I hope they wake up and take a stand before we turn into London.

Flint cop stabbed at Bishop Airport in Michigan | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

wondering if the Canadian Muslims need to be included in the Trump Travel Ban list .... this is the second one that traveled south armed and ready to attack ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the things I get a lot of heat about is the use of knives in defensive and offensive encounters.

If you know "The Tueller Drill" you'll know that an aggressor with a contact weapon is as dangerous as you are with a pistol. Most can clear the 21 feet before you can clear leather.

Some modern steel alloys penetrate Kevlar.

Be careful out there, my brothers, it's a new age.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

With all the knife and hammer attacks I wonder if it's just a distraction for something bigger. Doesn't make much sense to sacrifice yourself to just stab one person or even a few. Are the mooselims really that dumb??


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its going to end up with officers working security at public places/events will be armed with assault rifle/sub machine guns at the low ready position.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope I don't have to start carrying one of my subguns.

Should be no need here in East Overshoe.

A Sig 228 with four 20 round factory mags and a Colt Commander with two spares should do the job.

The above would be for the big city whenever the threat level is up.

Usually the 228 with two 15 round spares will cover it with a 642 as BU.

There is 300 rounds of everything I carry in my Cherokee along with a Wini Mod 12 riot and 100 OO buck..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper said:


> With all the knife and hammer attacks I wonder if it's just a distraction for something bigger. Doesn't make much sense to sacrifice yourself to just stab one person or even a few. Are the mooselims really that dumb??


If they are true believers, dying while even killing one infidel gets them a slot in paradise and the 72 goats or queers.

That is all they care about.

One here who went to a friend gun dealer trying to get an AK without paper work was not exactly stupid, asshole? YES!

He is a doctor now practicing in Walpole State Prison.

His father is also a doctor, well off family background, definitely not stupid people.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I hope I don't have to start carrying one of my subguns.
> 
> Should be no need here in East Overshoe.
> 
> ...


At one point in my life I worked as unarmed security at some events and at the gate of a few plants in my area. My company's policy was that unarmed meant unarmed, you didn't carry and I was young/desperate enough for a job to go with it. If by chance I ever was to work security again in my life you better believe company policy or not I would be carrying.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As a supervisor on the local PD, my established policy was everybody carried on and off duty along with their badge and cuff's.

They were sworn officers 24/7 not just 8 hours a day.

For ten years after 9/11 I carried a full auto M4 in my Cherokee all the time with ten 30 round mags.

Only stopped after I retired.

I would NEVER wear any type of LE uniform unarmed, no way!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

"Authorities said there's no indication that Ftouhi was connected to any international terror organization, or that he was part of any wider plot."

I'm sure that makes the cop who was attacked feel much better. (major sarcasm)


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> As a supervisor on the local PD, my established policy was everybody carried on and off duty along with their badge and cuff's.
> 
> They were sworn officers 24/7 not just 8 hours a day.
> 
> ...


The above is a very good example of what we call "common sense". Unfortunately common sense is not common.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> If they are true believers, dying while even killing one infidel gets them a slot in paradise and the 72 goats or queers.


Sadly, you are correct.

Then again, they are probably not the smartest guys on the planet, and they take to heart what ISIS tells them to do. They are being told that contact weapons and running down infidels with vehicles is also terror, so they do these half baked plans.

But look at the outcomes. Several people are dead from these bizarre tactics. To them, it's "working as planned."


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

that cop managed to live thru his county sheriff's tour - not the eaziest thing when you're talking Flint MI - takes a retirement job at a low rung airport and gets sandbagged from behind by a POS Muslim terrorist .... that's where we are in a nutshell in this country - it can happen just about anywhere ...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I was just reading an article yesterday about how something like 38% of Americans avoid crowded places because of fear of terrorism. That's sad. And giving a win to those jerks. 

We're in the middle of a situation. I fear for my family's safety at home all the time, but one thing we collectively vowed was that no matter what, we wouldn't let the situation dictate our choices. It just gives evil people more power. 

38%!!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Part of modern life. In an odd way, being a biker has made me safer.

Besides a home alarm system, we're careful going out. Both my wife and I have CCW permits and carry both pistols and knives. We're careful where we sit in restaurants--I even have my own seat at the coffee bar. My wife watches where she parks.

(Lots of knives brandished at our mall, but only the one gun issue).

I also watch people, not constantly, but I look for anomalies and watch people's hands. I go from condition yellow to orange if I hear a voice get louder or yelling.

We have the worst bangers in the country. According to our police chief, before the start of this year where one banger was actually shot, there were 50 exchanges and not hits, whatsoever.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Part of modern life. In an odd way, *being a biker has made me safer.*
> 
> Besides a home alarm system, we're careful going out. Both my wife and I have CCW permits and carry both pistols and knives. We're careful where we sit in restaurants--I even have my own seat at the coffee bar. My wife watches where she parks.
> 
> ...


You don't fit the biker persona. You are maybe a motorcyclist but biker..... no jus sayin. http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/76345-mind-chatter.html

No offense meant but you should really learn the difference of the 2 different terms biker vs motorcyclist.

Yes I know Im a asshole :vs_lol:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Joe said:


> "Authorities said there's no indication that Ftouhi was connected to any international terror organization, or that he was part of any wider plot."
> 
> I'm sure that makes the cop who was attacked feel much better. (major sarcasm)


Yeah, just being a Muslim made him part of a wider plot. Directed at the authorities not you Joe.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dearbornistan isn't far away


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Yes I know Im a asshole :vs_lol:


No, I get it. But don't I get a chance to grow up?

I still have my colors. I rode as a full patch member from 1969 until 1974. When I went inactive, I was voted my rags.

My wife and I were baptized in 1985. Your life changes.

I still have both my bikes, but due to retina surgery, I did not ride last year. And because the laser used in the surgery creates cataracts, I might not ride this year. Besides, the big bike--Black Betty--has a rebuilt go-fast engine in her, and I'm being pressured to sell her.

I'm 67 now, and I live a tad differently than the in the old days.

But then, I'm an asshole, too. What are you riding now? I haven't even seen the new bigger engine Harleys yet except in magazines.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I hope I don't have to start carrying one of my subguns.
> 
> Should be no need here in East Overshoe.
> 
> ...


Except when you have to go on Post.....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> No, I get it. But don't I get a chance to grow up?
> 
> I still have my colors. I rode as a full patch member from 1969 until 1974. When I went inactive, I was voted my rags.
> 
> ...


Who's MC patch?

No patch for me I was a independent motorcyclist. Those scoots don't look like touring machines. My last scoot was a FLSTC just sold it it with 92K mi. Back injury so I'm not riding right now.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Who's MC patch?


I'm a CC Rider from Madison, Wisconsin.


----------

